# A First Vostok!



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

My first Vostok arrived this morning. A silver "KGB" auto on a GREEN strap.

I'm not sure the strap goes with the watch at all. I think I would rather see this on a bracelet, preferably a Vostok one, it kind of makes me think it would suit that better than a GREEN strap.

I'm assuming this to be a modern version, the back is signed in English, Made in Russia "AMPHIBIAN" and also Waterproof 200m, Auto and Shock Resist. It has a screw down crown that's chunky enough to look correct. I set myself a budget, and haven't been bidding on the bay above that, lost a few, but this one came in under target, so I'm wearing it now. Set against my radio controlled clock this a.m., so far it's 3 secs fast, but what do you do with 3 spare seconds anyway?

Anyone got a spare Vostok signed bracelet spare?

I'm also still not sure if I want to go heavily into Vostok's, this looks safe and sturdy, but it hasn't grabbed me by the throat! Maybe on a proper bracelet . . .


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Oooops! I should have also said 

Kinead's posting #51 in "Show us Ya Vostok's" the third one down with the big chunky crown, it looks like this one. I can just see the bracelet on this piccie, and I'm convinced it needs this to make it work for me.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mel said:


> Anyone got a spare Vostok signed bracelet spare?


Roy must be working on the site just now but from memory I recall he sells these at Â£4.95. Worth checking the sales site later.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

The Vostok bracelets are pretty poor; you might want to consider a wide velcro strap, which helps to spread the weight of these heavy watches,



or one of Roys thick heavy duty nylon straps, which are cheap and comfortable.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

> The Vostok bracelets are pretty poor; you might want to consider a wide velcro strap, which helps to spread the weight of these heavy watches,
> 
> or one of Roys thick heavy duty nylon straps, which are cheap and comfortable.


Honestly but *NO!*







Sorry but this does even less for me than the green strap. I think it has to be either a (maybe) poor Vostok bracelet or one of those military wrist support things in nice leather ~ do those come in grey? ~ to go with the silver.

The watch itself is fine, I just don't (so far) like this d*mn green strap # which might be really good on a Vostok or other russian with a green







dial! Dunno'


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mel said:


> military wrist support things in nice leather


do you mean a bund ?









look at the bottom of this page for the vostok bracelet

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Vostokr.html

or here for military straps, though I've never seen a grey bund

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/Military1.html


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i have a steel vostok bracelett that you can have for nothing if you like? PM me with your details and i'll post it


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> i have a steel vostok bracelett that you can have for nothing if you like? PM me with your details and i'll post it


Now that would be a very nice thing from a very nice person!









Snail mail is

Mel Evans

15 Gracemount Avenue

EDINBURGH

Scotland UK

Not sure about the PM thingy, apparently I can only PM after I've done 50 posts to the forum, but here I'm not fussed about snail mail address on net ~ don't have any Rol/Om/RLT's to worry about, only cheapo Russians and a Timex or so.









Stick your snail in/on the package please, not having you picking up Postie Pat's costs!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mel said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i have a steel vostok bracelett that you can have for nothing if you like? PM me with your details and i'll post it
> ...


no worries mate. I'll send it first thing tommorow....and theres no worries with the postage mel......

Shawn


----------

